# Labels........Uggggggggggggggh!



## thenaturalway (Jan 31, 2008)

OK.  I am getting a little desperate here.  I am trying to print my labels and am having the hardest time.  I have a Canon Pixma MP160 (inkjet).  When I printed my labels, they still smudge even though I purchased waterproof labels.  Am I missing something? What did I do wrong? It's really getting frustrating. :x    I purchased them from http://www.elementsbathandbody.com.  I saw that http://www.papilio.com has a laminate for labels.  Has anyone used this before? What was the outcome?

Any ideas? Please help!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

*label solution*

Do you have Kinkos Printing near you?

Upload your graphics to them, take the labels in and let them do the printing. it is what I do.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 31, 2008)

Does kinkos have waterproof ink now?
Kinkos  in my area cwill not allow you to bring in your own labels unless you sign a paper that says if your label paper causes a jam or breaks the machine you will pay for repairs because the  vinyl label label paper is thicker than then standard papers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

are you using labels that are made for a lazer printer on an inkjet printer?
That could cause them to smudge........



What do ya'll do for labels, I'd like a better solution to what i'm doing now.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.papilio.compermanent waterproof vinyl


----------



## thenaturalway (Feb 2, 2008)

I realized that I purchased 1 box of laser.  But my first set of labels I purchased from http://www.elementsbathandbody.com were for inkjet but they still smudge.  

I read about the overlaminate from papilio's website and thought that may be the solution for the smudging.  So I should try the permanent vinyl from papilio instead?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 2, 2008)

The labels I mentioned are are waterproof but you would still need to use waterproof ink on them. I have a canonj pixma  IP300 w/ waterproof ink. Does your printer have waterproof ink?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 2, 2008)

BTW: I guess this thread was in my head when I went to sleep. I dremp all my labels were running I was using  Q-tips & little wads of paper towel to try & clean them up :? .


----------



## thenaturalway (Feb 2, 2008)

I haven't been able to find waterproof ink for my printer.  I have a canon pixma mp160 inkjet printer.  If anyone knows if there is waterproof ink for my printer, please let me know where I can go.  I'll continue to research online as well and in stores.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## thenaturalway (Feb 2, 2008)

I did find black printer ink that is pigmented-waterproof.  Those that use waterproof printer ink, is there color ink that is waterproof as well?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 2, 2008)

My colors are also waterproof. I specifically purchased this printer because of it's full color waterproof claims.

I will tell you what I did before I had this printer. I would print my labels, take them outside, hang them on the clothes line & spray them heavy with a clear glossy spray paint. Let it dry good & coat them again, then cut the shapes out. I REALLY loved the look. I did not like the extra step but it made them nice & thick & glossy!


----------



## Lane (Feb 2, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> hang them on the clothes line & spray them heavy with a clear glossy spray paint. Let it dry good & coat them again, then cut the shapes out. I REALLY loved the look. I did not like the extra step but it made them nice & thick & glossy!


 I was just talking to my husband about labels and he suggested this very thing! I told him it sounded like WAAAY too much and he was MORE than welcome to do it for me!   I bet it looks neat tho


----------



## thenaturalway (Feb 4, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The labels I mentioned are are waterproof but you would still need to use waterproof ink on them. I have a canonj pixma  IP300 w/ waterproof ink. Does your printer have waterproof ink?



Tabitha, is your printer an ip300 or 3000? I've tried searching ip300 but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have inkjet printer and I was looking into getting some weatherproof labels. They are quite pricey. It would be kewl to do a co-op for this but I don't have laser printer. The cheapest I found was from avery.com but there labels are for laser only. They also sell them on staples 10 dollars cheaper but not inkjet so I need to find another company that isn't so pricey for my budget.


----------



## thenaturalway (Feb 5, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I have inkjet printer and I was looking into getting some weatherproof labels. They are quite pricey. It would be kewl to do a co-op for this but I don't have laser printer. The cheapest I found was from avery.com but there labels are for laser only. They also sell them on staples 10 dollars cheaper but not inkjet so I need to find another company that isn't so pricey for my budget.



Check out http://www.elementsbathandbody.com.  They sell them by the sheet but I think affordable.  I also found a waterproof over-laminate for inkjet labels from http://www.papilio.com that I'm going to try out.  Just got them in today.  I read about spraying the labels with Krylon Preserve It top coat spray too.  Tabitha mentioned doing this with her labels in the past with good success (mentioned in this thread).  Another option I'm going to try out too.  Good luck with your labels.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.papilio.com/hps/home.php?cat=255
You can get 100 sheets for $72.00 here. 10 sheets are $12.00 (I think).

Yes, my printer is an iP3000.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO Yep this works !!!!!

My mom put out extra no hunting signs this year, but because they get quite spenty in the store she made some of her own.  She put the store bought ones where she legally had to and use the extra on driveways and entry ways to fields.

But she bought blaze orange paper and printed her own signs out.  And then sprayed then with a clear coat polyurathane spray.

*DUH*  Me things I'm gonna have to give this a try as well.

Cause they held up in the sunlight and weather.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 6, 2008)

thenaturalway said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I think I'm going to try them out but going to get that krylon spray just in case. Thanks!


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> http://www.papilio.com/hps/home.php?cat=255
> You can get 100 sheets for $72.00 here. 10 sheets are $12.00 (I think).
> 
> Yes, my printer is an iP3000.



I'm going to check this out thanks tab!


----------



## thenaturalway (Feb 24, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The labels I mentioned are are waterproof but you would still need to use waterproof ink on them. I have a canonj pixma  IP300 w/ waterproof ink. Does your printer have waterproof ink?



Tabitha, where do you find the waterproof ink (black & color)? This particular model has since been discontinued from Canon.  I did find it on ebay (some sellers are a little proud of their item up for auction).

Do you or anyone know if there is an equivalent model with same output and uses waterproof ink?


----------



## craftgirl08 (Apr 18, 2008)

I buy my labels from Perky Designs.  I usually get the circle, kraft with the country graphics.  This gal does a GREAT job!  She has ooooodles of labels and graphics.  Be sure to check out the candle graphics.  They are awesome!!  

www.perkydesigns.com

craftgirl08


----------

